# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات العام >  المحاضرة الثانية للفرقة الثانية في مادة قانون العقوبات

## د.شيماء عطاالله

نطاق تطبيق قانون العقوبات


        - يٌقصد بنطاق تطبيق قانون العقوبات المجال الذي تسري فيه أحكام قانون العقوبات من الناحية المكانية ومن الناحية الزمنية .


تطبيق قانون العقوبات 
من حيث المكان
          يحكم تطبيق قانون العقوبات من حيث المكان عدة قواعد ؛ تتمثل في مبدأ الإقليمية والاستثناءات التي ترد عليه . وقد وردت تلك القواعد في المادة الأولى وما يليها من قانون العقوبات .

مبدأ إقليمية قانون العقوبات
- مفهوم المبدأ :
          يقصد بهذا المبدأ أن قانون العقوبات يطبق علي كل جريمة ترتكب في إقليم  الدولة ، سواء أكان الجاني وطنيا أم أجنبيا، وسواء أكان المجني علية فيها وطنيا أم أجنبيا . 
       ويرجع إعمال مبدأ الإقليمية إلى الطبيعة الخاصة لقانون العقوبات . ذلك أن قانون العقوبات تعبير عن سيادة الدولة . فقانون العقوبات يختلف عن القوانين الأخرى - مثل القانون المدني و قانون الأحوال الشخصية - التي تسمح للقاضي الوطني بتطبيق القانون الأجنبي . كما يجوز للأطراف أن يتفقوا علي تطبيق القانون الأجنبي في حالة قيام نزاع بينهم .
         وإذا وقعت الجريمة على إقليم الدولة فإن قانون العقوبات  يصبح واجب التطبيق ، كما يصبح القضاء الوطني مختصا بمحاكمة المتهم بغض النظر عن جنسيته أو ديانته.
 شروط مبدأ الإقليمية :
         يشترط لإعمال مبدأ الإقليمية وقوع الجريمة ، بأكملها أو جزء منها ، على إقليم الدولة . وبالتالي من اللازم تحديد المقصود بإقليم الدولة ، والمقصود بوقوع الجريمة بأكملها وجزء منها .
أولا - المقصود بإقليم الدولة :
          لم يرد بقانون العقوبات المصري تحديدا لمفهوم إقليم الدولة . وبالتالي فإن الأمر في ذلك التحديد موكول إلى القانون الدولي . هذا الأخير يعتبر داخلا في إقليم الدولة الإقليم البري والبحري وما يعلوهما من فضاء وطني .
        وقد نصت اتفاقية قانون البحار  لسنة 1982 على أن لكل دولة أن تحدد اتساع بحرها الإقليمي بما لا يتجاوز 12 ميلا بحريا ( المادة الثالثة ). وتلك هي المسافة التي حددت مصر بها إقليمها البحري .
        وبالنسبة للفضاء الجوي الذي يدخل في إقليم الدولة ، فإنه يتميز عن الفضاء الخارجي . وقد أشارت معاهدة تنظيم استغلال واستعمال الدول للطبقات العليا في الجو المبرمة في 27 يناير سنة 1967 على أنه تخرج طبقات الجو العليا بما فيها من كواكب عن سيادة أية دولة فلا تكون محلا للتملك بأية وسيلة . بيد أن تلك المعاهدة لم تحدد المسافة التي تبدأ منها طبقات الجو العليا بعد الفضاء الجوي .

ثانيا - وقوع الجريمة بأكملها أو جزء منها :
          تقع الجريمة بأكملها بوقوع الركن المادي لها، أي بارتكاب المتهم النشاط المُعاقب عليه وحدوث النتيجة على إقليم الدولة . وتقع الجريمة في جزء منها على إقليم الدولة إذا وقع النشاط عليه ووقعت النتيجة في الخارج كمن يرسل طردا به مواد سامة من مصر إلى العراق ، أو إذا وقع النشاط في الخارج ووقعت النتيجة على هذا الإقليم كمن  يعطي أمرا إلى بنك في خارج البلاد لتحويل مبالغ نقدية بطريقة احتيالية إلى بنك داخل البلاد ، فإنه يرتكب الجريمة داخل البلاد مادام أن النتيجة وقعت داخل البلاد ، وهي هنا الاستيلاء على المال . ومثله أيضا من يقوم بالاحتيال على المجني عليه في مصر ويستولي على المال منه  كنتيجة في جريمة النصب بالخارج . ولا عبرة بوقوع الأعمال التحضيرية . فمن يشتري سلاحا في الجماهيرية الليبية وقتل به في مصر فإنه لا يرتكب جريمة القتل في الجماهيرية الليبية .
        ويتحدد مكان وقوع الجريمة وفقا لنوعها : الجريمة الوقتية ، الجريمة المتتابعة ، جرائم العادة والجريمة المستمرة .
         فالجريمة الوقتية لا تثير مشكلات قانونية من حيث تحديد مكان وقوع الجريمة ، حيث إنها تتم بوقوع النتيجة مرة واحدة كما في حالة القتل والنصب على ما سبق بيانه . عندئذ يتحدد مكان وقوع الجريمة بالمكان الذي يحدث فيها النشاط أو تتم فيه الجريمة .     
  أما الجريمة المتتابعة ، فإنها تحدث في كل مكان يحدث فيه نشاط من الأنشطة التي تشكل الجريمة . والمعروف أن تلك الجريمة يتكون الركن المادي فيها من عدة أنشطة يصلح كل نشاط فيها لأن يشكل الجريمة ، بيد أنه نظرا لأن محل تلك الأنشطة واحد ونظرا لأنها تندرج في مشروع إجرامي واحد ، فإن القانون يعتبرها جريمة واحدة . من أمثلة ذلك أن يقوم المتهم بسرقة منقولات للمجني عليه مستقلا  " الباص"  ومنتقلا عبر الدول بين دولة وأخرى ، إذا قام بتلك السرقة على دفعات : حدث بعضها على إقليم دولة أخرى والبعض الآخر على الإقليم المصري  .
          وتقع الجريمة المستمرة في كل مكان يستمر فيه نشاط المتهم متنقلا بين أكثر من دولة . من ذلك جريمة حيازة السلاح وحيازة المخدرات . فإذا اشترى المتهم سلاحا بدون ترخيص في دولة معينة وسافر به إلى دولة أخرى فإنه يرتكب الجريمة في الدولة الأولى وفي الدول التي تنقل إليها ، ومن ثم يحق لكل دولة أن تحاكمه عن هذا الفعل .
       وتختلف آثار الجريمة عن استمرار الركن المادي فيها . فاستمرار حيازة السارق للأشياء المسروقة وتنقله بها إلى دولة أخرى لا يجعل جريمة السرقة واقعة في تلك الدولة الأخيرة ، ذلك أن بقاء الشيء المسروق في حيازة الجاني لا يعدو أن يكون أثرا من آثار الجريمة وليس ركنا فيها . أما بالنسبة لجريمة حيازة الأشياء المسروقة فإنها لا تقع من المساهم في السرقة وإنما تقع من غير المساهم . ومع ذلك فإنه إذا ارتكب الجاني جريمة السرقة في الخارج ولم يكن وطنيا وبالتالي لا يسري القانون الوطني على فعل السرقة الذي وقع في الخارج ، فإنه إذا وصل الجاني إلى البلاد وفي حيازته ذلك المال المسروق فإنه يرتكب جريمة إخفاء الأشياء المسروقة في إقليم الدولة لأن الجريمة الأولى لا يسري عليها القانون الوطني ، وبالتالي فإنه لا يعتد بوقوعها . وبديهي أنه إذا وقع فعل الإخفاء من غير الجناة في السرقة وكان هذا الإخفاء واقعا على إقليم الدولة فإنه لا شك يُثار حول سريان القانون الوطني على جريمة الإخفاء وبالتالي اختصاص القضاء الوطني .
الأثر المترتب على توافر مبدأ الإقليمية :
          إذا توافر شرط مبدأ الإقليمية أي إذا وقعت الجريمة كلها أو في جزء منها على إقليم الدولة فإن الأثر المترتب على ذلك يتمثل في سريان القوانين الجنائية لمصر وفي اختصاص القضاء المصري بمحاكمة المتهم بتلك الجريمة .
         ويستوي أن يكون المتهم بتلك الجريمة فاعلا لها أو شريكا فيها . فإذا اكتفى بالتحريض أو الاتفاق أو المساعدة في تلك الجريمة ، فإن ذلك يخضعه للقانون الوطني وللقضاء الوطني . ويستوي عندئذ أن يكون الشريك قد مارس نشاط الاشتراك وهو متواجد في خارج البلاد أو وهو متواجد في داخل البلاد ، مادامت الجريمة قد وقعت داخل إقليم الدولة .
       ويستوي أن يكون هذا الفعل معاقبا عليه وفقا للقانون الأجنبي أم غير معاقب عليه . فإذا قام المتهم وهو أجنبي ومتواجد في داخل البلاد  بالإساءة إلى المقدسات والشعائر الإسلامية ، وكان هذا الفعل غير معاقب عليه وفقا لقانون بلده ، فإن ذلك لا يحول دون معاقبته عنه في مصر ما دام أن القانون الوطني يعاقب على هذا الفعل ( المادة  160 وما يليها من قانون العقوبات  ) .

تطبيق قانون العقوبات على الجرائم
الواقعة في خارج إقليم الدولة
        نعالج هنا الحالات التي يسري فيها قانون العقوبات ويختص فيها القضاء الوطني على الرغم من وقوع الجريمة في خارج إقليم الدولة ، ونعالج في مطلب ثان القواعد التي تحكم الدعوى الجنائية بالنسبة لهذه الجرائم .


حالات تطبيق قانون العقوبات على الجرائم
الواقعة خارج إقليم الدولة
          إذا كان الأصل في تطبيق قانون العقوبات هو مبدأ الإقليمية ، فإن هناك من الإستثناءات ما يرد على ذلك المبدأ . بمقتضى هذا الإستثناءات يسري قانون العقوبات على جرائم وقعت بأكملها في خارج إقليم الدولة . ويتحقق ذلك في الحالات التالية : مبدأ العالمية ، مبدأ العينية، مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية ، مبدأ العلم ، مبدأ جنسية الطائرة .

مبدأ العينية
المقصود بمبدأ العينية :
          يٌقصد بمبدأ العينية سريان قانون العقوبات  على جرائم معينة  تقع في خارج البلاد بغض النظر عن جنسية الفاعل في تلك الجرائم بسبب تعلقها بمصالح جوهرية للدولة . من هذه الجرائم تلك الماسة بأمن الدولة وجريمة تزوير أو تزييف عملة الدولة أو عملة متداولة قانونا في الدولة ( مادة 2- ثانيا من قانون العقوبات ) . 
السند القانوني لمبدأ العينية :
         يستند مبدأ العينية إلى نص المادة 2 – ثانيا عقوبات الذي يجري على التالي : " تسري أحكام هذا القانون أيضا على الأشخاص الآتي ذكرهم : أولا - … ثانيا – كل من ارتكب في خارج القطر جريمة من الجرائم الآتية :
(أ) جناية مخلة بأمن الحكومة مما نص عليه في البابين الأول والثاني من الكتاب الثاني من هذا القانون . (ب) جناية تزوير مما نص عليه في المادة 206 من هذا القانون . (جـ) جناية تقليد أو تزييف أو تزوير عملة ورقية أو معدنية مما نُص عليه في المادة 202 أو جناية إدخال تلك العملة الورقة أو المعدنية المقلدة أو المزيفة أو المزورة إلى مصر أو إخراجها منها أو ترويجها أو حيازتها بقصد الترويج أو التعامل بها مما نص عليه في المادة 203 بشرط أن تكون العملة متداولة قانونا في مصر " . 
مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية 
 المقصود بمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية :
         يقصد بمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية سريان قانون العقوبات الوطني على الجرائم التي يرتكبها شخص وطني في خارج البلاد أي عندما تقع الجريمة بأكملها في خارج إقليم الدولة .
-السند القانوني لمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية :
          يستند مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية إلى نص المادة (3) عقوبات التي تنص على أن " كل مصري ارتكب وهو في خارج القطر فعلا يعتبر جناية أو جنحة في هذا القانون يعاقب بمقتضى أحكامه إذا عاد إلى القطر وكان الفعل معاقبا عليه بمقتضى قانون البلد الذي ارتكبه فيه " .
-العلة من مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية :
         يؤدي مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية وظيفة هامة كبديل لعدم تسليم الوطني إلى دولة أجنبية لكي تقوم بمحاكمته عن الجريمة التي ارتكبها في إقليم تلك الدولة الأجنبية قبل أن يعود إلى وطنه فرارا من المسئولية . فتنص كثير من الدساتير على عدم جواز إبعاد الوطني عن إقليم الدولة ، ويُفسر الإبعاد عادة بما يتضمن التسليم ، فلا يجوز إذن تسليم الوطني إلى دولة أجنبية وفقا لكثير من الدساتير في دول مختلفة . يُضاف إلى ذلك أن الحكم الجنائي يقتصر أثره التنفيذي داخل البلاد فقط ، ولا يسري في إقليم دول أخرى إلاّ بناء على اتفاقيات خاصة يصعب التصديق عليها ، وإن كانت بعض الدول الأوربية بدأت في الاعتداد بتلك الآثار. - شروط مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية : 

         يلزم توافر الشروط التالية حتى يمكن إعمال مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية :
1 - صفة في المتهم أن يكون وطنيا أو من في حكمه
2 - ارتكاب الجريمة كلها في خارج الدولة 
3 - أن يكون الفعل معاقبا عليه طبقا للقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني
4 - ألا يُحاكم الوطني ويستوفي عقوبته في البلد الأجنبي 

أولا - صفة المتهم :
            ليس هناك محل لتطبيق مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية إذا لم يكن المتهم وطنيا .
         والعبرة في توافر صفة المواطنة هي بلحظة ارتكاب الجريمة . فإذا كان المتهم أجنبيا وقت ارتكابها ولكنه اكتسب الجنسية الوطنية في وقت لاحق ، فإنه لا يجوز تقديمه إلى المحاكمة في مصر ، لأن قانون العقوبات لا يسري عليه .
         والمقصود بالمتهم هنا الفاعل أو الشريك في الجريمة ، ما دام أن الجريمة يسري عليها قانون العقوبات . فإذا كان الفاعل أجنبيا ولكن الشريك معه وطنيا ، فإن قانون العقوبات لا يكون واجب التطبيق أصلا ، وبالتالي لا يختص القضاء الوطني بمحاكمة الشريك ، مثله في ذلك مثل الفاعل الأصلي   ، لأن الفعل الأصلي لا يشكل جريمة وفقا لقانون العقوبات المصري ، ما دام أنه لا يسري عليه أصلا . يُضاف إلى ذلك أن الاشتراك في الجريمة لا يعدو أن يكون  مساهمة تبعية في الجريمة تتبع المساهمة الأصلية  .
       ولا يختلف الوضع إذا كان الشريك مصريا قد اتفق مع مواطن إنجليزي مثلا على أن يمده بجواز سفر مزور من إنجلترا فوقعت جريمة التزوير بناء على هذا الاتفاق في إنجلترا . ولما كان فعل الاشتراك يشكل مساهمة تبعية في الجريمة فإن جزءاً من الجريمة لا يقع في مصر . على العكس من ذلك فإن الاشتراك يتبع في تحديد مكان وقوعه الجريمة الأصلية وهي هنا جريمة التزوير التي وقعت في إنجلترا ، حتى ولو استلم الشريك المصري جواز سفره المزور باكتسابه الجنسية الإنجليزية ( على غير الحقيقة ). ولما كان هذا الشريك لم يستعمل الجواز المزور واكتفى بالاحتفاظ به حتى تمّ ضبطه وهو في حوزته ، فإنه لا يُنسب إليه وقوع جريمة استعمال المحرر المزور. هذه الجريمة تقع من المتهم في مصر إذا كان قد استعمل هذا الجواز للخروج أو للدخول في البلاد أو لإنهاء أية معاملات به . عندئذ يسري على المتهم مبدأ الإقليمية ، وليس مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية . ولا مشكلة في اختصاص القضاء الوطني بمحاكمته عندئذ عن جريمة استعمال المحرر المزور . أما الشريك في جريمة التزوير فإنه يخضع لاختصاص القضاء الوطني وفقا لمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية على الرغم من عدم خضوع الفاعل الأصلي لتلك الجريمة لاختصاص هذا القضاء لعدم سريان قانون العقوبات عليه.

الشرط الثاني : ارتكاب الجريمة في خارج الدولة 
      لا حاجة لإعمال مبدأ الشخصية إذا وقعت الجريمة كلها أو في جزء منها على إقليم الدولة ، عندئذ ينطبق مبدأ الإقليمية باعتباره يشكل الأصل في تطبيق قانون العقوبات ، ذلك أنه وفقا لهذا المبدأ لا يشترط توافر شروط عديدة يلزم توافرها عند الحاجة إلى إعمال مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية .
        ويستوي أن يكون المجني عليه في الجريمة وطنيا أو أجنبيا . فقد يقوم وطني بسرقة زميل له وطني أيضا وذلك في إنجلترا ، وقد يقوم بسرقة مواطن إنجليزي . وعلى مثال السرقة تسري أحكام غيرها من الجرائم التي قد يرتكبها المواطن  ويفر بعدها إلى البلاد بمنأى عن القضاء الإنجليزي . 

الشرط الثالث : تجريم الفعل في البلد الذي وقع فيه 
       - لا يسري قانون العقوبات – عند إعمال مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية - على ما يرتكبه الوطني خارج البلاد إلاّ إذا كان هذا الفعل معاقبا عليه وفقا لقانون البلد الذي وقع فيه . فلا يكفي إذن أن يكون هذا الفعل معاقبا عليه وفقا للقانون في مصر ، إذا كان غير مؤثم وفقا للقانون الأجنبي . فإذا كان القانون الإنجليزي يسمح بالإجهاض ، فإن قيام امرأة مصرية بالسفر إلى إنجلترا وإجراء عملية إجهاض لا يجعلها محلا للمساءلة عند عودتها  . فالقانون في مصر لا يسري على ذلك الفعل ، كما لا يختص القضاء المصري بمحاكمة تلك المرأة على الرغم من أن ما قامت به من فعل يعاقب عليه قانون العقوبات المصري .
        وإذا كان قانون البلد الذي وقع فيه هذا الفعل يعاقب عليه ، فإن الشرط الثالث يتوافر . ولا يلزم عندئذ أن يعتبره القانون الأجنبي جناية أو جنحة ؛ فيكفي أن يكون معاقبا عليه بوصف المخالفة .

الشرط الرابع : عودة المتهم إلى البلاد
          إذا توافرت الشروط السابقة وعاد المتهم إلى البلاد فإن القانون المصري يسري ، كما يختص القضاء المصري بمحاكمة المتهم عن الجريمة التي ارتكبها في الخارج .
         ولم تحدد المادة (3) من قانون العقوبات طريقة عودة المتهم إلى البلاد ؛ فيستوي أن تكون تلك العودة طواعية واختيارا وقد تحدث جبرا بمقتضى قواعد تسليم المجرمين .


مبدأ العلم- المقصود بمبدأ العلم :
         يُقصد بمبدأ العلم أن يتم تطبيق قانون العقوبات  وغيره من القوانين الجنائية على الجرائم التي تقع على متن السفن رافعة العلم الوطني . فالعبرة بالعلم الذي ترفعه السفينة وليس بالدولة المالكة للسفينة .
- السند القانوني لمبدأ العلم :
         نظرا لعدم وجود نص صريح على هذا المبدأ في قانون العقوبات ، فإنه تطبيق هذا المبدأ يستند إلى نص المادة       (25)  من القانون رقم 167 لسنة 1960 في شأن الأمن والنظام والتأديب في السفن على أن " الجرائم التي ترتكب على ظهر سفينة ترفع علم الجمهورية تعتبر أنها ارتكبت في أراضيها " . وينطبق الحكم المتقدم على السفن الحكومية غير الحربية التي تملكها الدولة وتديرها لأغراض حكومية غير تجارية .
- نطاق تطبيق مبدأ العلم :

يتحدد نطاق تطبيق مبدأ العلم بالقواعد التالية :
-  يسري مبدأ العلم على السفن المدنية كما يسري على السفن الحربية . 
- لا عبرة بمكان تواجد السفينة . فقد تتواجد السفينة في المياه الإقليمية ، وقد تتواجد في أعالي البحار .
- لا عبرة  بأن تكون السفينة خاصة أو حكومية .
- لا عبرة  بأن تكون السفينة تجارية أو غير تجارية .
-- أولوية تطبيق مبدأ العلم على مبدأ الإقليمية :
          لمبدأ العلم أولوية عند التطبيق على مبدأ الإقليمية ، ذلك أنه بالنسبة للسفينة رافعة العلم الأجنبي يسري على الجرائم الواقعة عليها قانون الدولة صاحبة العلم وليس قانون الدولة التي تتواجد في مياهها الإقليمية . 
        ومع ذلك فإن هناك من الاستثناءات ما يرد على مبدأ العلم بمقتضاها تعود الأولوية لمبدأ الإقليمية على مبدأ العلم ، أي يسري قانون الدولة التي تتواجد السفينة في مياهها الإقليمية . وتتضمن اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لقانون البحار  تلك الاستثناءات      ( في المادة 27) التي  تتحقق في الحالات التالية :
1 - إذا امتدت نتائج الجريمة إلى الدولة الساحلية
2 إذا كانت الجريمة من نوع يخل بسلم البلد أو بحسن النظام في البحر الإقليمي .
3 - إذا طلب ربان السفينة أو ممثل دبلوماسي أو موظف قنصلي لدولة العلم مساعدة السلطات المحلية
4 - إذا كانت هذه التدابير لازمة لمكافحة الاتجار غير المشروع بالمخدرات أو المواد التي تؤثر على العقل .
    وقد عنيت المادة (27) من الاتفاقية بالنص على أنه " لا تمس الأحكام المذكورة أعلاه حق الدولة الساحلية في اتخاذ أية خطوات تأذن بها قوانينها لإجراء توقيف أو  تحقيق على ظهر سفينة أجنبية مارة خلال البحر الإقليمي بعد مغادرة مياهها الداخلية" .
      وبخصوص الجرائم التي تقع قبل دخول السفينة البحر الإقليمي للدولة ، عنيت المادة السابقة بالنص على أنه " باستثناء ما هو منصوص عليه في أحكام الجزء الثاني عشر أو في حال انتهاك القوانين والأنظمة المعتمدة وفقا للجزء الخامس لا يجوز للدولة الساحلية أن تتخذ أية خطوات على ظهر سفينة أجنبية مارة خلال البحر الإقليمي من أجل توقيف أي شخص أو إجراء أي تحقيق بصدد أية جريمة ارتكبت قبل دخول السفينة البحر الإقليمي إذا كانت السفينة  قادمة من ميناء أجنبي ومارة فقط خلال البحر الإقليمي دون دخول المياه الداخلية " . 

مبدأ جنسية الطائرة- المقصود بمبدأ جنسية الطائرة :
         يٌقصد بمبدأ جنسية الطائرة تطبيق قانون الدولة التي تنتمي إليها جنسية تلك الطائرة ، فلا تعتبر الطائرة في حالة طيرانها خاضعة للسيادة الوطنية للدولة التي تطير في فضائها ، وبالتالي فإنه ليس لسلطات دولة غير تلك التي تنتمي إليها الطائرة أن تعترضها  لمجرد القبض على متهم أو محكوم عليه يستقل تلك الطائرة.
- السند القانوني لمبدأ جنسية الطائرة :
            لم يرد نص بقانون العقوبات المصري بخصوص مبدأ جنسية الطائرة . هذا المبدأ يستند إلى اتفاقية طوكيو لسنة 1963 بشأن الجرائم التي تقع على الطائرات والتي تضمنت المادة  الثالثة منها أن الدولة صاحبة الطائرة تختص بمحاكمة من يرتكب جريمة على ظهرها أثناء طيرانها . ويقصد بطيرانها إدارة محركاتها حيث نصت المادة الأولى على أن الطائرة تعتبر في حالة طيران منذ إدارة محركاتها . ومؤدى ذلك أنه في غير تلك الحالة يسري قانون الدولة صاحبة المطار .
- نطاق تطبيق مبدأ جنسية الطائرة :

        يسري مبدأ جنسية الطائرة على الطائرات المدنية والطائرات الحربية.
       - يسري مبدأ جنسية الطائرة سواء أكانت الطائرة حكومية أم طائرة خاصة .
       - يسري مبدأ جنسية الطائرة سواء وجدت في المجال الجوي لمصر أو وجدت في الفضاء الخارجي . فإذا كانت طائرة أجنبية فلا تسري عليها القوانين المصرية . وتسري قوانين مصر على الجرائم التي تقع على متن الطائرات الوطنية أينما وجدت .
- أولوية تطبيق مبدأ الإقليمية على مبدأ جنسية الطائرة :
        أوردت المادة الرابعة من الاتفاقية  استثناءات على قاعدة أنه ليس للدولة التي تمر بها الطائرة أن تعوق طيرانها بسبب جريمة وقعت على ظهرها  ، وذلك في الحالات الاتية : 1 – إذا خلفت الجريمة أثرا على إقليم الدولة ، 2- إذا وقعت الجريمة من أو على أحد رعايا الدولة أو أحد المقيمين بها ، 3 – إذا كانت الجريمة تمس الأمن العام في الدولة ، 4- إذا كونت الجريمة مخالفة لأحكام الطيران في الدولة ، 5- إذا كانت ممارسة الولاية القضائية ضرورية لتنفيذ التزام على الدولة بمقتضى اتفاق عسكري .
       فإذا تحققت حالة من الحالات السابقة ، فإنه يحق للدولة التي تمر بها الطائرة أن تعترضها بغرض تطبيق قانونها عليها .

 :S22:

----------


## اسراء الماحى

الف شكر لحضرتك دكتوره شيماء على جهدك وتواصلك معنا

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

تطبيق عملي على سريان قانون العقوبات من حيث المكان

وقائع القضية:
قابل (أ) وهو مصري الجنسية (ب) وهو انجليزي الجنسية في لندن وأخذ منه مادة سامة لكي يقتل بها (جـ) في مصر. قام (أ) بتنفيذ جريمته في مصر. دفع محامي (ب) بعدم تطبيق القانون المصري وبعدم اختصاص القضاء المصري بمحاكمته. ما رأيك في هذا الدفع؟

الأسانيد القانونية:

تثير هذه القضية مبدأ إقليمية تطبيق قانون العقوبات. فمادام أن الجريمة وقعت في إقليم الدولة، فإن قانون العقوبات المصري ينطبق كما تختص المحاكم المصري بمحاكمة الفاعل والشريك.

ينطبق قانون العقوبات المصري على الجريمة التي وقعت على الإقليم المصري لو وقع الفعل الأصلي في مصر ولا يهم مكان وقوع الاشتراك ؛ حتى ولو كان الاشتراك قد حدث في الخارج.
التطبيق :
ينطبق القانون المصري على جريمة القتل التي وقعت في مصر تطبيقا لمبدأ الإقليمية. كما ينطبق القانون المصري على فعل الاشتراك حتى ولو وقع في الخارج ، وبغض النظر عن جنسية الشريك لأن مبدأ الإقليمية لا عبرة في تطبيقه بجنسية المتهم.

وبالتالي فإن دفع المحامي مردود.

----------


## خالد عواد

بجد بجد الف شكر على مجهود حضرتك يا دكتورة

----------


## اسراء الماحى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته دكتوره شيماء اريد من حضرتك ان توضحى لى الاسانيد القانونيه لهذه الجريمه الاتيه : خططت مجموعه من العناصر الارهابيه التى تضم مصريين واجانب لتفجير مقر السفاره المصرية فى باكستان واعدت شاحنه ولغمتها بمواد شديدة الانفجار واقتحمت بها مبنى السفارة المصرية المستهدفه وانفجرت الشاحنه واسفر انفجارها عن مقتل عدد من العاملين  بالسفارة . فهل يسرى قانون العقوبات المصرى على هذه الجريمه الارهابيه التى وقعت باكملها خارج البلاد . وهل يختلف اذا كان التصميم على هذه الجريمه الارهابيه والتخطيط واعداد المتفجرات اللازمه لتنفيذها قد حصل فى الاقليم المصرى وتم التنفيذ كاملا فى الخارج .

----------


## اسراء الماحى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اتمنى مشاركة حضرتك دكتورة شيماء فى اجابتى على هذه القضيه .                                                                                          الاسانيد القانونية لهذه القضية :                                                                     تثير وقائع هذه القضيه مبدا العينيه فى تطبيق قانون العقوبات ويقصد بمبدا العينيه سريان قانون العقوبات على جرائم معينه تقع فى خارج البلاد بغض النظر عن جنسية مرتكب تلك الجرائم بسبب تعلقها بمصالح جوهريه للدوله ومن هنا تدخل جرائم الارهاب فى الجرائم التى تمس بامن الدولة .                                                                               التطبيق :                                                                                               يطبق قانون العقوبات المصرى على هذه الجريمة التى وقعت باكملها خارج البلاد استنادا الى مبدا العينيه وتختص المحاكم بمعاقبة الفاعل والشريك فى هذه الجريمه لان هذه الجريمه الارهابية تعتبر من الجرائم التى تمس بامن الدولة .                            ثانيا :                                                                                                يختلف الراى السابق اذا كان التصميم على هذه الجريمة الارهابيه والتخطيط واعداد المتفجرات اللازمة لتنفيذها قد حصل فى الاقليم المصرى وتم التنفيذ كاملا فى الخارج وهنا لايطبق او يسرى قانون العقوبات المصرى  على هذه الجريمة لان النشاط فى الجريمه قد وقع فى الاقليم المصرى وهو التخطيط واعداد المتفجرات اللازمة لتنفيذ هذه الجريمه ولكن النتيجه وقعت خارج البلاد وهى التنفيذ كاملا لهذه الجريمة ويشترط وقوع النتيجه داخل اقليم الدوله حتى يسرى قانون العقوبات المصرى وهنا لم تقع النتيجه داخل الاقليم المصرى ولذلك لا يطبق قانون العقوبات المصرى .

----------


## آيه قاسم

*يطبق فى هذه القضيه مبدأ العينيه*إستنادا على أن مبدأ العينيه يطبق على الجرائم التى ترتكب خارج إقليم الدوله وعلى أن هذه القضيه من الجرائم المعينه .وبغض النظر على جنسية الجانى فى تلك الجرائم .والسبب  : تعلقها بالمصالح الجوهريه فى الدوله .ولأن هناك جرائم ينظر إليها القانون بعين الإعتبار  .وهى جريمه مخله بأمن الحكومه والدوله  وإنها تم إرتكابها خارج القطر بأكمله .أرجو  من حضرتك كيفية حل الجرائم بالطرق السليمه المعبر عنها فى الإمتحان  وليس بالعبارات*ولحضرتك  جزيل الشكر*

----------


## عاصم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأسانيد القانونية:
تثير هذه القضية مبدأ العينية والذي يعتبر أحد الاستثناءات على مبدأ الاقليمية الأصل الذي يحكم تطبيق قانون العقوبات من حيث المكان 
ويقصد بمبدأ العينية أن هناك جرائم معينة ومحددة في القانون  (المادة الثانية من قانون العقوبات ) إذا وقعت خارج القطر المصري فإن قانون العقوبات ينطبق عليها
ويعتبر من هذه الجرائم الجنايات والجنح المخلة بأمن الحكومة
التطبيق:
بتطبيق الأسانيد القانونية على وقائع القضية ولما كانت جرائم الإرهاب تعتبر من الجنايات المخلة بأمن الحكومة (المادة 86 عقوبات مصري)
 فإن قانون العقوبات المصري ينطبق على هذه القضية

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اتمنى مشاركة حضرتك دكتورة شيماء فى اجابتى على هذه القضيه .                                                                                          الاسانيد القانونية لهذه القضية :                                                                     تثير وقائع هذه القضيه مبدا العينيه فى تطبيق قانون العقوبات ويقصد بمبدا العينيه سريان قانون العقوبات على جرائم معينه تقع فى خارج البلاد بغض النظر عن جنسية مرتكب تلك الجرائم بسبب تعلقها بمصالح جوهريه للدوله ومن هنا تدخل جرائم الارهاب فى الجرائم التى تمس بامن الدولة .                                                                               التطبيق :                                                                                               يطبق قانون العقوبات المصرى على هذه الجريمة التى وقعت باكملها خارج البلاد استنادا الى مبدا العينيه وتختص المحاكم بمعاقبة الفاعل والشريك فى هذه الجريمه لان هذه الجريمه الارهابية تعتبر من الجرائم التى تمس بامن الدولة .                            ثانيا :                                                                                                يختلف الراى السابق اذا كان التصميم على هذه الجريمة الارهابيه والتخطيط واعداد المتفجرات اللازمة لتنفيذها قد حصل فى الاقليم المصرى وتم التنفيذ كاملا فى الخارج وهنا لايطبق او يسرى قانون العقوبات المصرى  على هذه الجريمة لان النشاط فى الجريمه قد وقع فى الاقليم المصرى وهو التخطيط واعداد المتفجرات اللازمة لتنفيذ هذه الجريمه ولكن النتيجه وقعت خارج البلاد وهى التنفيذ كاملا لهذه الجريمة ويشترط وقوع النتيجه داخل اقليم الدوله حتى يسرى قانون العقوبات المصرى وهنا لم تقع النتيجه داخل الاقليم المصرى ولذلك لا يطبق قانون العقوبات المصرى .



عزيزتي اسراء أعجبتني طريقتك في حل القضية فمن حيث الأسانيد القانونية للجزء الأول في القضية والمتعلق بمبدأ العينية فكنت موفقة في الاجابة 
ولكن في الجزء الثاني من القضية والمتعلق بالتخطيط واعداد المتفجرات في مصر وارتكاب الجريمة بأكملها في الخارج فيحتاج منك اعادة تفكير
خالص تحياتي

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> *يطبق فى هذه القضيه مبدأ العينيه*إستنادا على أن مبدأ العينيه يطبق على الجرائم التى ترتكب خارج إقليم الدوله وعلى أن هذه القضيه من الجرائم المعينه .وبغض النظر على جنسية الجانى فى تلك الجرائم .والسبب  : تعلقها بالمصالح الجوهريه فى الدوله .ولأن هناك جرائم ينظر إليها القانون بعين الإعتبار  .وهى جريمه مخله بأمن الحكومه والدوله  وإنها تم إرتكابها خارج القطر بأكمله .أرجو  من حضرتك كيفية حل الجرائم بالطرق السليمه المعبر عنها فى الإمتحان  وليس بالعبارات*ولحضرتك  جزيل الشكر*


عزيزتي آيه بالنسبة لسؤالك عن الطريقة لحل القضية فأنت بالفعل بدأت إجابتها ولكنك توقفت بمعنى أنك ذكرت بشكل صحيح الأسانيد القانونية في هذه القضية وما هو مطلوب منك
أن تكملي الإجابة بمعنى أن تقومي بتطبيق هذه الأسانيد على وقائع القضية حتى يتبين لك النتيجة هل ينطبق قانون العقوبات المصري أم لا ؟
حاولي تكمله الإجابة 
خالص تحياتي

----------


## مروه على

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------

